# Me and My Son



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of me teaching my Son how to sweat copper. I cut all the pieces and he put all 3 valves together and sweated them all by himself at the age of 7.took him 1 hr to do all 3 and he only had 2 leaks (never sweated or put thinks together before)


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

That's great! Gotta be proud of that boy of yours.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's cool, my kid is 15 and won't touch a torch, but he will thread gas pipe with a ratchet threader all day long.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you use the H2O flux Indiana requires. Man I hate that stuff. Lotta guys don't mess with it over there. I couldn't tell if that was a #5 can or H2O can of flux.

Congrats. Good to give the kid a sense of accomplishment and to know you are proud of him.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

It was the good stuff :brows:!!! that H2O stuff sucks! I just ran out of the  I had a can of Old #5 so I used it. The supply house here still sale the crap out of that stuff. (It all because some lady wanting easy money!) There is nothing wrong with the #5 Just got to run water through the system to flush it out. MOI


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't feel bad. You and eleventy billion other guys still use #5. Including me.

H2O is alright if you solder it immediately. Let it sit for an hour while your fitting up other stuff= green:furious:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's great :thumbup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Atta boy, Dad!:thumbsup:
Tell the young'n that Ole' Song Dog said GOOD JOB!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Passing the trade down... Good job bro! Priceless.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*My youngest son on the other hand*

Now my youngest son which just turned 6 last week. He tells everyone when he grows up he's going to work for 3 Kings Plumbing, Have him a really fast motorcycle and a monster truck! :whistling2: He didn't fall far from the tree. I don't have the motorcycle anymore wife told me it had to go!!
But still have my big truck! (not a monster truck though) 77 Dodge Power Wagon crew cab (Big Blue) I'll try to post pic in a few days. 

But he also says he's going to play Pro Football. He's only 6 years old but weighs about 62 pounds and 3'11"" tall stocky little dude! 

We just have to wait and see what his future hold for him.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

That is so cool. I cant get my boys to take interest.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the picture,very heart-warming,very nice.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*:thumbsup:Nice!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pics and story. Looks like ya got yourself a son to pass the business to.

Jeff


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

He doesn't want to be a plumber! Want to be in the Military. But only time will tell.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have him talk to me first, maybe he'll change his mind. LOL. He can be in the military and be a plumber, that's what I do.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

He wants to be in the Marines. like I was suppose to be. They don't like people who break a few bones and get head injury. 2 weeks before deployment. I still knew to shoot the bad guys what else did you need?:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Have him talk to me first, maybe he'll change his mind. LOL. He can be in the military and be a plumber, that's what I do.


You're an awesome role model for young people. Serving your country and practiving an important trade.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL, that's just cause you haven't met me yet Carl. I just do my job.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

He could always get the trade then go work for KBR. Always a war, always a job.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I almost got out of the navy and went to kbr but I didn't have the security clearance they were looking for so I ended up staying in. One of my friends has been over there for 3 years and has invested his money and is now a millionaire. He's retiring at the age of 31 this year.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I spent almost a year at KAF with KBR. Funny thing is, as a TCN (third country national) all they asked for was a criminal record check. I never had to go through the extensive background checks alot of Americans had to. Guess it pays to be a foreigner:laughing:. Never did make too much money through, had a money pit back home that loved to entertain. Got rid of that anchor, now its all good.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I just found this post, but yea that's awesome, I am currently teaching my son the names of fittings and so on, He is only 4 so he can't sweat yet


----------

